# Kodak Ektra Smartphone: nothing to consider for photographers



## AvTvM (Oct 20, 2016)

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/kodak-ektra-price-specs-release-date/



> Kodak Ektra packs in a Mediatek SoC and decidedly drab camera tech.









Even the "leatherette" is fake. 

And here's some more for true RETRO idiots:


----------

